# June Testing Thread--Share the successes and struggles of your June cycle here!



## Vonn

Ladies--Here's the place to share your testing dates and test results for June! Let's cheer on those who get a :bfp: and give a virtual hug to those who get a :bfn:. Let me know your test date and I'll add you in!
_*Note: I will not be able to add names in until June 1 as I'll be away for a long weekend.*_
:dust::dust::dust:

:flow:June 1:flow: 
:flow:June 2:flow: 
:flow:June 3:flow: 
:flow:June 4:flow: 
:flow:June 5:flow: 
:flow:June 6:flow: 
:flow:June 7:flow: 
*tuttibella*:bfp: but ended in chemical pregnancy 
:flow:June 8:flow: 
*myonechance
MeganSO326 * 
:flow:June 9:flow: 
:flow:June 10:flow: 
*somedayisnow* 
:flow:June 11:flow: 
:flow:June 12:flow: 
*travelgurl* 
:flow:June 13:flow: 
:flow:June 14:flow: 
:flow:June 15:flow: 
:flow:June 16:flow:
*sugargully*
:flow:June 17:flow:
*Angel1630*
:flow:June 19:flow:
:flow:June 20:flow:
:flow:June 21:flow:
*Mdc*
*Jean40*
*TTC74* 
:flow:June 22:flow:
*Vonn* 
:flow:June 23:flow:
:flow:June 24:flow:
:flow:June 25:flow:
*smithco*
:flow:June 26:flow:
:bfp:*Nikki1979*:bfp:
*Pothole*
*InVivoVeritas*
*Bubba3*
:flow:June 27:flow:
:flow:June 28:flow:
:flow:June 29:flow:
:flow:June 30:flow:​


----------



## myonechance

Hey Vonn! I think I saw that you were getting away to the Windy City! Hope y'all are having a blast!! I'm testing on June 8 :) I have the lab order sheet for June 5 but i will be out of town that weekend! uhhgg!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just following along so I can see lots of BFP's. I'm starting IVF in June, but probably won't be testing until August. Good luck ladies. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MeganS0326

Hello! So happy to have a June thread. Thanks Vonn for starting one! Can you put me down for the 8th. I hope you have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## Mdc

Vonn, have a great time in Chi-town. I love that city!

Can you add me to June 21st? This will be my last cycle without assistance so I am using all my positive vibes for something amazing to happen. Hoping this is a lucky month for everyone and :dust: to all!


----------



## somedayisnow

Hi Vonn,

Please put me down for the 10th. Hope you're having a blast in Chicago!


----------



## TTC74

I'm here, too! I'll update with my test date when I know when my IUI will be.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm following so I can see who gets bfps


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm joining!!! I hope this is our month or we will be taking a month off. We don't want to have a due date during Spring Break&#128521;


----------



## Vonn

Hi ladies, welcome to June! I've got everyone added so far. Let's get some BFPs!


----------



## Wish2BMom

stalking and sprinkling dust for some BFPs!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mdc

Grrr, my first ever early O. I usually O 14-16, but this month one of my ovaries decided to jump the gun. Good thing we started SMEP when we did. Whew! I will likely need to change my date, to the 18th, but probably should wait to make sure FF agrees. 

Hope everyone is having a great week, and hoping for some BFPs on this thread!


----------



## TTC74

I just realized that depending on my exact IUI date, I will likely be testing right around father's day. I'm going to count that as an excellent sign since this would be DH's first child.


----------



## sugargully

Hi there, can I be added to 6/16? That's my blood test day following our first cycle of IVF.


----------



## Vonn

Mdc--just let me know if you want to change your date.

sugargully--you have been added! Good luck to you with your IVF!


----------



## tuttibella

I'll be testing on the 7th! But, who am I kidding I'll be testing on the 5th and 6th too. How many days past ovulation do you wait until testing?


----------



## Mdc

Hi tutti, I test only on the day AF is due because I hate a stark white test, but I live vicariously through those that test early. :haha:


----------



## Vonn

tuttibella--I have added you in on the 7th. I can change it if you want, though the exact dates aren't as important as the results! 

I personally rarely test until I feel something different than usual is going on. Hpts are expensive and I spend enough money on ttc already. I would say from having "studied" bfp charts on Fertility Friend that the earliest dates most early testers get bfps is 10 or 11 DPO. Some definitely get positives earlier than that, as early as 6 DPO, but that is very rare. Hold off as long as you can to prevent the let down from a negative (and to save money)! Welcome and good luck to you!


----------



## travelgurl

Hi all! Hoping to join in. I believe I'm 3DPO but not entirely sure. So might start testing on June 10? Good luck to all!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks Vonn, now my temp is not confirming O. Ugh! Darn potential waste of some good BD'ing LOL! Who knows, and since I am changing time zones for vacation probably will not temp until I get back, so you can leave it for now. GL to everyone!


----------



## Vonn

travelgurl--I've got you added. Good luck!

Mdc--bummer! I hope your temp pops up soon so you can know for sure. Since I am now on meds that interfere with bbt and I trigger ovulation for IUIs, I stopped temping. It's been very relaxing to not temp! I loved the info it gave me, but I sure spent a lot of time looking at/thinking about it. I hope your days off from temping are relaxing too!

How's everybody doing so far?


----------



## travelgurl

This month may be a bit of a crapshoot for me. This is only my first cycle TTC since my mc in March. I spotted almost a week before last month's AF so I wasn't sure which day to count as CD1. I also didn't really get a clear +ve on my OPKs, so it might have been earlier than I was predicting. But I'll remain hopeful that maybe I got lucky since we did a lot of just in case BD. :) 
Grateful to have found this forum!


----------



## MeganS0326

BFN's for me yesterday (7dpo) and today (8dpo). I know it's still early but feeling out. I guess we will see what the next few days brings. :coffee:


----------



## Angel1630

Hi, ladies. I'm new to the site, 36, and ttc #. Please put me down for testing on the 17th.


----------



## Vonn

Angel--welcome to the site and the June testing thread. You've been added!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Vonn, can you put me down for June 26th? I got AF after Lap/Dye on May 29th and am hoping that I will ovulate at the normal time.

Lots and lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## TTC74

SO excited. According to my RN, my RE will likely perform the IUI on Monday or Tuesday. So, I will be at LEAST 12 DPO by father's day on June 21st. Here's hoping for a very happy father's day to DH!


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--good to have you on the testing thread! You've been added.

TTC--I hope this Father's Day has special meaning for you and your DH!


----------



## tuttibella

It's a BFN for me :cry: Ever feel like pulling out a sharpie and turning that glaring negative into a positive? Good luck ladies! Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

megan - your temps look amazing!!!

tutti - that sucks, I'm so sorry!


----------



## MeganS0326

Wish, I know right. Too bad all my tests have been BFN so far. I've been crampy and super bitchy the past few days. Feels like AF is on her way. Fx she isn't and I get a late BFP.


----------



## Vonn

Tutti--sorry to hear about the bfn. Has AF arrived?

Megan--geez, your chart is amazing. Does it always look that good? It even looks triphasic! I hope your bfp is just around the corner.


----------



## MeganS0326

Vonn, thanks! This is my first cycle charting in over a year but I can tell you that my cycles are never like this. I think the Vitex I'm taking is finally working to help regulate me. I took another test today (12dpo) and it was a BFN so I'm not hopeful that I'm pregnant but either way I'll be excited to not have anymore 70+ day cycles (stupid PCOS)


----------



## Jean40

I'll be testing June 21. Who am I kidding? I'll be testing earlier than that, but I only have one FRER left & I'm saving it for that day.


----------



## Vonn

Jean 40--I've added you. GL!

Megan--I'm not losing hope yet for you!

I had my IUI this morning, so I am now into the TWW.


----------



## Nikki1979

Tutti - how many dpo are you today? sorry about the BFN

Megan - HOH for you. 

Vonn - Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Angel1630

I'm trying to keep up with everyone but, frankly, I'm so new to TTC that I don't understand a lot of the charting and other terminology yet. Wishing BFPs all around, though. 

Afm, I've had my first ever possible implantation bleeding...just a little pink and a very small piece of a clot at 5dpo. I'm hoping this is a good sign, since no other symptoms. And that I can manage to wait another week to test.


----------



## Vonn

Angel--hoping that's a good sign, keep us posted! Ask questions about anything you're not sure of.


----------



## travelgurl

Vonn - I've decided to put off testing for another couple of mornings. I wasn't sure what CD I was, but everything feels business as usual and no implantation bleeding, so I'm quite sure it would still be BFN at this point. Can you change my date to 06/12?
Thanks! 
Good luck to all the other June Testers!


----------



## TTC74

I will be testing on the 21st with a beta on the 23rd. 

Also, I wanted to share something with you all. With my body still turning hpts positive from the trigger shot, I decided to do a comparison of the wondfo dip sticks and the sure predict dip sticks (also available on amazon). The sure predict are supposedly 10 mIU, but I know that everyone sings the praises of wondfos. So, the results are below. The one on the left is the wondfo. The one on the right - which is MUCH darker - is the sure predict. So, I'll be ordering sure predict hpts in the future.
 



Attached Files:







comparison.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 37


----------



## tuttibella

After my post on my BFN I kept testing. My mind may be tricking me but at 13dpo I see the faintest of faint lines. I'm genuinely questioning whether I'm imagining it. I don't want to ask other half what he thinks. I'd prefer to tell him once I know for sure. Any experience of very faint lines on internet cheapies at 13dpo? I've got a little carried away, now terrified of the ket down.

Ladies that wait until a sensible time to test- I admire your patience!


----------



## Vonn

Tuttibella--implantation can definitely happen up to about 12 dpo & after implanting it takes time for the HCG to build up enough to register on a HPT. Keep testing and upload one so we can have some line porn! Seeing those lines is part of why people follow the monthly testing threads!

travelgurl & TTC, got you covered. TTC, that is really interesting about the test comparison. I'm not a tester, but if I do need to purchase in bulk I'll go with the sure predict!


----------



## somedayisnow

Unfortunately, my tests results were negative. Not pregnant. This sucks. Really sucks. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## tuttibella

sorry somedayisnow, hope you're ok?!

For those that are as obsessed as I I've attached a picture. Hope you can see it, never added a picture??? 

So, the top line is a water test. The middle test is FMU at 13 DPO. The bottom test is the evening of 13 DPO. Am I insane, can you see something in the second and third test?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0572 - Copy.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## TTC74

Tutti - I can see something but I can't tell if it's an evap.


----------



## travelgurl

I can see something faint too. Fingers and toes crossed for you!
Sorry to hear somedayisnow. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Vonn

Sorry someday. Bummed to hear this month didn't work out. :flower:

Tutti, I can definitely see something in the 2nd and 3rd tests. And the 3rd seemed darker than the 2nd, which is very promising! Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you. :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

Tutti - I see a line too and it looks pinkish so maybe a faint BFP. I think evaps are greyish. 

Someday - sorry about the negative test :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

I have heard good things about the sure predict tests but unfortunately they dont ship to Australia.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh someday, I'm so so sorry.....


----------



## tuttibella

I tested *again* this afternoon with a digital clear blue. The glorious pregnant sign came up, fingers crossed it stays that way. It's still incredibly faint on the 4 other tests I used today.

Thinking positive thoughts for you all!


----------



## travelgurl

Such great news! Congrats tuttibella.


----------



## Vonn

tuttibella--Well, a huge congrats to you!!! I'm putting you down as a :bfp:! It's always nice to know the back story to a bfp, so tell us (if you want) where you are at in the TTC process & how this cycle went. Yay!

Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## travelgurl

Well I don't have good news to report. I tested this morning and it's a BFN. I was hoping for an early birthday gift, but oh well. On to July! Best of luck to the other ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congrats, tutti!!!! :wohoo:

i'm so sorry, travelgurl, but are you totally out? AF hasn't shown yet, right? tutti just got a 'late' BFP, you could too!


----------



## optimistic13

Hey all I a June tester 21st :))
Please can I join in...
It's tough waiting isn't it...
Congratulations to bfps :))
Thinking of all bfn :))
Tough journey ..
I'm on my first icsi cycle after 5.5 ttc. Xx


----------



## travelgurl

Thank you Wish2BMom. I am on day 2 of spotting and my temp has started declining. Was 36.61 (98.0) yesterday and today and down to 36.48 (97.7). So am pretty sure that I can expect AF this weekend. I am disappointed of course, but only our first time trying since the MC so I was halfway expecting it since things are still pretty wonky. We'll see what July brings and hey, trying is always fun too, right? :winkwink:


----------



## myonechance

Sadly... Chemical Pregnancy for me.
Baby dust to y'all!!


----------



## travelgurl

So sorry myonechance.


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, Tutti!

Myonechance and travelgurl :hugs:

Welcome Optimistic!

AFM, I need some charting guru to look at my chart for me. FF has me as 17dpo today. Does anyone think that I could have O'd later than that?? The reason I ask is I've had two test come up with mega faint lines on them yesterday. If I really am 17dop there is no way that they could be true BFP's and are most likely evaps. However, if I am only like 10 or 11dpo then maybe it's the start of something. I will post pics of the tests in a bit when I get back to my phone.


----------



## MeganS0326

You probably won't be able to see it it is so faint.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Pothole

Could you put me in for 26 June testing? Switched from Clomid to Femara this cycle. Ultrasound on Wednesday showed a 22 on the right (possibly blocked) and a 15, 22, and 23 on left. Did a trigger shot of Novarel on Wednesday at the RE office and today starts my tww. Those numbers are the best I've had so far, so I am hoping for some great news. I fly on 25 June to Ohio to help my best friend move back down to SC, so it will either be a long trip where I bite my tongue and try not to spill to my bestest, or a long trip with many stops for bathroom breaks.


----------



## smithco

Hi! I'll be testing June 25th. I just finished ovulating.


----------



## Vonn

Pothole and smithco--I've added you both in! Welcome and baby dust to you both!

Chance--I am so sorry to hear about your bfn. Especially after seeing positives, how unbelievably cruel. I know this cycle was a really important. Please don't give up! Take care!

Megan--I'm having trouble seeing anything, but I trust that you can! Keep testing and sharing. Something is wrong with your chart because you can't click on it and see it bigger. It is possible that you oved later since the rise isn't super dramatic right away. I hope so!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MeganS0326

CD1. Kinda bummed. I'll stalk around until July thread pops up. Good luck to everyone waiting to test!!!!


----------



## Vonn

Darn it, Megan! Things were looking so promising, sorry it didn't happen for you. :flower:


----------



## Mdc

Just wanted to pop in to give this thread some :dust: 

With my wacky cycle I think I am dpo 14 (had a lot of missing temps because I was on vacation and said screw temping :haha: ). So I decided to test this morning and BFN on a frer. Guess not totally out until with ugly witch shows, and she is due Thurs, but starting to look not so good. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## TTC74

Just dropping by to see how everyone is doing. I've eliminated my trigger shot to the point that my FRERs and Wondfos are negative now (still a super SUPER faint line on surepredict 10mIU). 

Also, I had a massive temp drop today at 7 DPO. Praying to all that is holy that it is an implantation dip, but I know I've had such unexplained dips before. 

I had my progesterone checked this morning. I should get my results this afternoon. 

Good luck to everyone still in the TWW!


----------



## MeganS0326

Good luck ttc74 and mdc. I have my fx for both of you!!!


----------



## Jean40

If I can hold my pee for more than 4 hours, I will start testing on Dollar Tree tests, lol. I got my progesterone checked yesterday morning, 15.0 ng/mL (average for this part of cycle is 1.2-15.9 at my lab), RE nurse left me a message saying it indicates a good, strong ovulation, so I'm happy with that. Maybe all those Bravelle shots helped. At least I'm really busy at work until the end of the week, so that will keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Angel1630

Well, I'm out this month. I'm on day 9 (13dpo) of very light spotting just when I wipe, which I originally had hoped was just implantation bleeding, but it's 2 days to AF and I'm feeling it. Fx and baby dust for everyone who's still waiting!


----------



## Vonn

Angel--so sorry the AF process has begun.

MDC--there's still time!

Jean and TTC--good luck with testing!

AFM--I'm driving myself a little crazy with symptom spotting, but it could be way worse. Have my blood test on Monday, so I'm halfway through the second week.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join -- I'm 5DPO and AF is due 25th, so I'll be testing on 26th.

This is my first cycle back TTC after a 7-week loss in April.


----------



## TTC74

8 DPO BFN. Shocking I know. :haha:

On a positive note, my temp is on the way back up. Hopefully it will keep climbing.


----------



## optimistic13

Hey everyone .... Hope everyone is ok only their journeys :))
I'm finding the 2ww tough :)
What a total mind f....up !
Googling symptoms driving me mad ... Info is dangerous !
Roll on Sunday otd ...


----------



## TTC74

Anyone see anything. I'd swear that I do but the FRER is negative.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tuttibella

Sadly my BFP didn't stay. AF arrived today at 21 dpo. Technically, i assume it's classed as a chemical pregnancy. Not sure how to process this but for those that have experienced this - can you ttc immediately after?


----------



## Jean40

Thanks to the heavy rain all night long, I slept all night long & tested on a Dollar Tree test & FR digi (both BFN), but I DID have a dream where someone told me I was pregnant. Eh, still a bit early, saving the FRER for Sunday.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Tuttibella, I'm so sorry that your BFP wasn't a sticky one. I've had an early loss like that a time or two, and you can start TTC again immediately.


----------



## Vonn

tuttibella--I am so sorry your bfp was not a sticky one. :hugs:

InVivoVeritas--welcome to the thread and sorry for your loss. I've added you in!


----------



## TTC74

Sorry Tutti. :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

tutti--I tried to show what happened on the first page, but it looks a little weird. Let me know how you'd want it marked...I can take the BFP off altogether, just leave it as it was, or explain the sit. Let me know if it matters to you.


----------



## Mdc

Tuttibella, so sorry. 

TTC74, I am not sure if I see anything, but I suck at it so don't take my word for it :haha:

Optimistic, tww is never fun especially with Dr. Google when anything can be associated with an early pregnancy symptom. Probably could even find a hangnail is associated!

Good luck to everyone!

Afm, darn temp high this morning, FF changed my AF date tomorrow, and another negative test. Who knows, but I guess still time.


----------



## Pothole

Gah! Someone save me from myself! I promised myself I wouldn't test early this month. I had a plan! And then I did it. It was almost like it wasn't even me. I was on autopilot. And now I cannot tell if what I am seeing is the faintest of lines or an evap. It wasn't first thing in the morning, in fact it was after lunch. Also, I am only a week into my tww. This is so much worse than just waiting! Why?! Excuse me while I go hide all my wondfos from myself. I clearly cannot be trusted to have them in the WC.


----------



## TTC74

Mdc said:


> TTC74, I am not sure if I see anything, but I suck at it so don't take my word for it :haha:

I can't say I blame you. For the life of me, I couldn't get the pic to capture the lines well!


----------



## tuttibella

Vonn - happy with how you've marked it, thanks. Hope it's cherrier reading next month.


----------



## travelgurl

Too cute Pothole. I think I'm addicted to peeing on sticks too, so that's why most of us are here. ;) Plus we all want to know what each others' sticks are doing too.

So sorry to hear Tutti :( Here's hoping to a luckier July for us.


----------



## Wish2BMom

still stalking and hoping and wishing for you all!

tutti - I'm so sorry. What a kick in the pants. :hugs:

pothole - you completely crack me up. SAVE YOURSELF! (but, really, keep testing b/c I want you to be all BFP'ed up soon)

mdc - you know how I feel about you and your snarky temps. Stop playin with my emotions.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smithco

Waiting is 2 weeks is so cruel. I made so many mistakes at work today, cuz I was just wondering and hoping - feeling my boobs when no one was looking. hah

Here is how I get through. I pretend I am in a movie - and I am that girl who is pregnant but has NO clue that she is. all of a sudden AF is late and she pees on a stick - woah, she didn't expect that!!! She freaks out and then is really happy. 

Silly I know. :)


----------



## TTC74

My chart looks great but my tests are still negative. :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smithco

I think I'm out. Bent over with cramps. Must mean af on the way. Son of nutcracker

May the force be with those still in the game. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - could still be early!! i'm still believing in those temps

smith - not til AF arrives....implantation and uteran stretching feels a whole lot like AF cramps

mdc - :( stupid temps.


----------



## Mdc

TTC, I feel you sister. I am dpo 17, high temps and BFN. By far the worst tww. 

Smith, I agree with Wish...not over until the fat witch arrives.


----------



## Pothole

Just got the call from RE. My progesterone is 22.7! I am hoping and praying, but even if it's not my month, at least I know the Femara has been the right move. Last month on clomid, I only had an 8.2. So yay for strong ovulation!


----------



## TTC74

Mdc said:


> TTC, I feel you sister. I am dpo 17, high temps and BFN. By far the worst tww.

Ugh! I don't envy that wait!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Pothole said:


> Just got the call from RE. My progesterone is 22.7! I am hoping and praying, but even if it's not my month, at least I know the Femara has been the right move. Last month on clomid, I only had an 8.2. So yay for strong ovulation!

Fantastic news! I really hope this is your month.


----------



## Pothole

Thank you IVV! Me too.


----------



## smithco

Ok.. Thinking positive. I was kinda barfy today. But I have been with before af previously. 

Good luck pothole. Looks like things are in your favor.


----------



## Jean40

I have been absolutely starving all day long the last couple days, even 15 minutes after eating. I've also had a crazy ache on the left side of my abdomen this afternoon. Extremely tired, too. Now I got a really bad headache.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi! I was on the May thread with some of you last month. I've been mia for the most part. Just wanted to see who gets there BFPs. I'm testing soon if AF doesn't show. Who knows :shrug: cd26 here.


----------



## bombshellmom

I had gotten a faint positive on my pregnancy test two days ago, but turns out I'm not pregnant! :( My doctor says it may have been a chemical pregnancy:cry:


----------



## Jean40

I am such a bad sleeper most of the time, nights like last night are really rare. I slept 11 hours, only woke up a couple of time then back to bed. BFN on Dollar Tree test this morning. Using the last FRER tomorrow morning. Strange strange strange vivid dreams all night long, including another one where I'm told I'm pregnant, another where I'm moving into a larger house & getting a kids/baby room together (or was going to, but my mom put the bunk beds & crib together & curtains up & bedding out & I started putting toys, clothes, and kids books in there). Weird. I don't even have this bedding & curtains or even want to decorate in this theme she had going on. I have some books & clothes & toys, but not all that I was seeing around. Just when I think I've had the strangest dream, I get stranger ones!


----------



## Jean40

Ugh, spotting.


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO BFN for Father's Day. :(


----------



## TTC74

I've never had a triphasic chart (and a stunning one at that!) these BFNs are killing me. I can't wait for Tuesday's beta test.


----------



## Jean40

I didn't waste my FRER, just used my last Dollar Tree test & BFN, then AF started. Damn :witch:


----------



## Wish2BMom

dang it, Jean. I'm sorry! stupid witch.


----------



## bombshellmom

Jean40 said:


> I didn't waste my FRER, just used my last Dollar Tree test & BFN, then AF started. Damn :witch:

Grr!! Sorry about AF, but here's to a new cycle and lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls , hope it's not too late to join you for June. Hoping to make some friends to make this all more bearable and share the highs and lows .
My Witch is due 26th . Trying so hard but for some reason this cycle has driven me a bit nuts. Got a very pos opk early but we danced lots , then neg opk so felt pretty ok with that . Then started testing early ( why oh why ) then accidentally opened an opk that surprised me with strong pos for a couple of days but I was a week away from af . I stopped the opk because id run out but all hpt are neg inc a frer this morning so I'm guessing I'm out


----------



## Mdc

Boo for all the negatives! Hopefully the rest will be BFPs. As for me still negative dpo20 which is bananas!!!!! Thinking I O'd later and the first opk peak was a tease. I brought a digi and tampons ( :haha: ) with me on my business trip so either way I am prepared. Sigh!


----------



## Pothole

Welcome Bubba3! Witch is due on 25 June for me, so I keep hoping. We'll keep each other company in this last interminable stretch. ;) I am flying to Ohio that day to help my best friend move back to SC, so I am praying I will have no need for tampons. I hate the witch to begin with, but day 1 on a plane, day 2 packing a truck, and day 3 spending 11 hours driving a uhaul and towing a Buick while crossing through the Tennessee mountains...worst period ever. So baby dust to us all!


----------



## smithco

I don't get my body at all. I have been close to throwing up all day. Now I just got af 3 days early. I've had these crazy sensitive boobs for two weeks. Why does it all have to be so cryptic. I'm annoyed today.

Maybe I should get into that charting all you ladies do. 

Pothole -I hope you have better luck!! I was also suppose to get af on the 25th.


----------



## TTC74

I'm feeling you smithco. My boobs are killing me and I never get that during PMS. Yet I know pregnancy is unlikely. So, wtf?


----------



## smithco

Wtf is exactly right ttc74. . It was a totally new symptom for me. 
I need a good cry.


----------



## Vonn

Bubba3--I've added you in on the 26th. Welcome!

Ladies, we are having a rough month. I just got my results and they are negative. I am not surprised, but it's getting harder to stay positive. By the end of my 6 insurance-covered IUIs, I will probably be ready to give up on my own eggs, so maybe this incremental disappointment is helping me prepare for the next step. It sure does SUCK, though.

I hope we can get at least 1 bfp that sticks this month. C'mon little beans!!

:dust:


----------



## travelgurl

Sorry to hear this Vonn. And same for all the other ladies with BFNs this month. Good luck for those yet to test and hopefully there will be lots on BFPs coming our way.


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Vonn. I have everything crossed that IUI #5 will be your lucky one!!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

*Vonn*, I'm so sorry about your BFN. I'm close to opting for donor eggs too, and each BFN takes me a step closer. The good thing about donor eggs, though, is that there isn't the same pressure of time so we can make the decision after really thinking it through.

*Bubba* and *smithco*, sometimes it feels like our bodies are against us, setting us up for disappointment. Why does this have to be so hard?

*Pothole*, hoping you don't need those tampons. AF due on 25th for me too, though I usually get early warning spotting the day before.

*TTC74*, don't lose hope until the :witch: is actually here.


----------



## Bubba3

Thank you ladies . So sorry for those who's witch flew in . 
Happy to have all of your company . Told my husband last night I need him to talk about it a but more because it's lonely , but you girls get the real struggle.
More bfn for me today . Keep convincing myself I see something on a first response dip and read but it's way over and I'm certain I'm playing tricks on myself. Spottin , but that's become normal before she shows her ugly face . 
I have a plan for next cycle , first to blue , then bake trip,e choc brownies , eat the lot . Then add green tea , fresh juices and use opks . 
I ovulate crazy early so chances are grim . 
Had weird crazy strong opks few days ago , but bfn everyday . I convinced myself I saw a line on a first response dip and read , but it's not there just me following myself . Spotting too which is normal for me . 
Here's some hope though . Our wee 2 year old was a real struggle but just when we gave up it happened , that's why I'm trying not to get caught up in charting x


----------



## Bubba3

Pothole said:


> Welcome Bubba3! Witch is due on 25 June for me, so I keep hoping. We'll keep each other company in this last interminable stretch. ;) I am flying to Ohio that day to help my best friend move back to SC, so I am praying I will have no need for tampons. I hate the witch to begin with, but day 1 on a plane, day 2 packing a truck, and day 3 spending 11 hours driving a uhaul and towing a Buick while crossing through the Tennessee mountains...worst period ever. So baby dust to us all!

Soooooo hoping those tampons stay in the box , go gently though :hugs::hugs


----------



## bombshellmom

smithco said:


> I don't get my body at all. I have been close to throwing up all day. Now I just got af 3 days early. I've had these crazy sensitive boobs for two weeks. Why does it all have to be so cryptic. I'm annoyed today.
> 
> Maybe I should get into that charting all you ladies do.
> 
> Pothole -I hope you have better luck!! I was also suppose to get af on the 25th.

Same here! I have been super nauseous and getting heartburn as if I'm pregnant but I got AF on 18th and still spotting from it with negative blood test :wacko: body - if you're gonna act pregnant be pregnant!!!!! Geez.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to Pop on and wish U All Luck :dust:


----------



## TTC74

I'm out. AF arrived 2 days ago.


----------



## travelgurl

So sorry TTC74. 
Wishing good luck to the last group of ladies testing in June.
There's quite a few testing today!


----------



## Pothole

Out. Started yesterday morning, but was on a plane almost all day, so no time to update. We have to take July off because DH and I won't be in the same town during the important BD days. So no meds, no counting, no trigger shots, no tww. It's both sad and a relief. We will start back in August with Femara, Novarel, and my first iui. Since I won't have a test date in July, I will just be stalking you lovely ladies next month, and I hope every single one of you gets your BFP!


----------



## Mdc

Man what's the deal with this month! I was hoping to see at least a couple BFPs. Guess we are all saving it for next month. 

Same boat for me. AF showed a couple days ago...sigh. On to see if we can do an IUI next month. Kind of want medicated but I cannot get in to see my doc to 'talk her into it' until it is too late this cycle. :cry: , but still could do regular. If anyone is still out there to test good luck!


----------



## Nikki1979

I tested today and got this. Still scared that it might end up in an early loss like my last 2 pregnancies.
 



Attached Files:







20150628_104859.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AugustBride6

Those are beautiful lines Nicki!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Nice strong BFP there Nicki. Congrats! I'm praying for a nice sticky bean for you!


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--amazing news! I know it's been a tough road for you, so I hope this little bean sticks and is your rainbow baby! You certainly deserve it. Thanks for giving us some news to celebrate!

:happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::yipee::bfp::wohoo::bfp::dust:

Sis-thanks for stopping by, good to see you!

Ladies, it is close to the end of the month, is anyone interested in hosting/posting the July testing thread??? :shrug:


----------



## MeganS0326

If no one else wants to host the July thread I can do it. It will be the first time I've ever done one so you'll have to be patient with me. How do I attach the link for the thread onto this one once I've created it?


----------



## travelgurl

Thanks for hosting the next thread Megan, and a huge congrats to you Nikki!


----------



## travelgurl

Hi ladies, just looking for any thoughts or comments.
I'm a little confused this month. Who am I kidding? I always have questions!
I have all the signs that I ovulated yesterday: Positive OPK on Saturday evening and ovulation pain early yesterday afternoon, but no temperature shift as of this morning. I did have questionable temperatures on Saturday and Sunday morning as we went away and there were more than normal bevvies, but my temp actually went down.
Friday: 36.02
Saturday: 36.36 (Positive OPK in PM) Sunday: 36.22 (Ovulation pain in PM)
Monday: 36.12
Not sure what's happening, but hopefully we BD'ed enough to cover us for this month!


----------



## MeganS0326

Ok everyone, I made us a July thread. Not sure how to post the link here so I hope you can find it. See you there (even if it's for stalking purposes only. Hopefully)

Travelgurl, I wish I was a charting pro so I could help but I'm pretty new to the game. I'm pretty confused by my chart this time too. I say just bd as much as possible to cover yourself.


----------



## Mdc

CONGRATULATIONS Nikki! About time this thread got some awesome news!!!

Travel, I am not the expert either, but maybe it was just a delayed temp shift. Tomorrow will hopefully give you the temp you are looking for. 

Thanks Megan for starting the thread, and hopefully it is the luckiest month yet for some serious BFPs!


----------



## Vonn

Nikki--I forgot to add your bfps on the first page. Duh! They are there now, in all their glory. May this be your rainbow!

Megan--thanks so much for taking on July! I hope we get a few more bfps next month.

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Here is the link to the new July thread if you need it! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...esters-here-sparklers-roman-candles-bfps.html


----------



## Nikki1979

Thank you everyone. I am taking one day at a time. The days are just dragging on.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Nicki, I'm so happy for you!!!!!!


----------

